# hot front wheels



## zackzack (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi, I have a fiat ducato cab on my motorhome,two thousand miles back i had my front brake pads changed,i've recently noticed when i brake hard on hills the wheels get really hot and smell hot too.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Bummer!

We're you intending to add any kind of question to that statement?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Either it's caused by prolonged braking, wheel bearings or brake pads rubbing . . . Check out pads rubbing first.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

zackzack said:


> Hi, I have a fiat ducato cab on my motorhome,two thousand miles back i had my front brake pads changed,i've recently noticed when i brake hard on hills the wheels get really hot and smell hot too.


Could be cheap pads


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Could also just mean that the brakes are working. :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

On long descents try using engine braking more.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try asking the question here.

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Evs54 said:


> zackzack said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have a fiat ducato cab on my motorhome,two thousand miles back i had my front brake pads changed,i've recently noticed when i brake hard on hills the wheels get really hot and smell hot too.
> ...


This was my first thought, I would check with the garage to find out what pads they used.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd be a bit worried if they didn't get hot after heavy braking.

Brakes work by friction, which generates heat. Heavy braking will generate more heat than normal and things around the pad and disc area will heat up more than usual, causing the smell.

There is a limit to how much braking heat you can dissipate through air-cooled discs, so always use as much engine braking as you can and keep road speed down on heavy gradients.

Peter


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

This may be the answer but not sure......

Many caliper pistons have to be rotated and pushed back in at the same time but not sure if this applies to the Ducato. Perhaps they were just pushed back?


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

truly utterly boggling !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oddly we had new discs and pads about 2k ago, wow it now stops properly, they do get a bit warm on long descents, I tend to keep to around 30 going down long hills, let it come up to 35-40 and then brake, they don't suffer so much that way, engine braking above second seems none existent in ours going down hill.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Jack up front wheels one at a time and spin wheel does it spin freely with just a hint of drag. If spins ok its fine if it takes effort to turn then pads are binding and it needs looking at.

steve &ann. -------- teensvan


----------

